# Transmission Audio M1i



## Sound Realization (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi all,

Anyone own or heard TA's M1i in action?
Thought of getting a pair, its not cheap , so need any kind soul to share his experience.

Cheers...
Amos:dontknow:


----------

